# B&S 4.5hp won't stay running



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello. I have an early/mid 00's Briggs and Stratton 4.5 hp push mower (actually have 2 now) on MTD decks. First mower I've had since 05' and it's always been a 1 pull start. The deck for that mower rotted, so went and snagged another, almost identical mower that has a great shape deck.


The mower I just bought for the deck will run on starting fluid, but dies right after. Was thinking if it ran, I'd just use it vs. swapping engines. While looking at my mower as reference to see if the carb butterfly spring was correctly attached, I noticed the plastic end off that flapper that attaches to one bolt on the magneto had a busted off (must have happened last time mower ran) so I swapped the one from the deck donor to my known, good running engine and now that won't start either? I didn't over tighten the bolt holding the magneto and the plastic flapper. But now my good mower is doing the exact same thing. Engine will either fire on starting fluid or sometimes after one priming and die after a second or 2.

Does this sound like maybe bad gas? Was getting too dark to continue messing with it. Both engines have oil. Donor engine appears to have fresh oil. My mower had oil changed about a season back and isn't dark. I also tried working the butterfly valve a bit and it seemed like it wanted to run a bit longer when not at WOT at lower RPM, but working the butterfly didn't seem to make a difference?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Can you post the engine numbers (model and type numbers) so I can see what type of a setup you have. The date code would help in case there are changes base on that code. 

Right now it sounds like carburetor problems.


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll try and find the numbers tomorrow as it's been raining all day and they are under a tarp. Are they stamped into the metal? Or are we talking sticker codes?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Should be stamp in the tins; although, some of newest are now stickers


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll look for them and post tomorrow.


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

Only ones I could find on either were stickers on the deck. Dunno if they are what you need or not.

03' Mower: 11A-084E729 407-875

05' Mower: 11B-084E752 165-7946

Do those help?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Those would the mower body numbers what I am needing the ones from the engines themselves. MTD didn't list the engine numbers on the general assembly part lists.

11A-084E729 is a 2004-2005 body.
11B-084E752 is a 2004 body.

per the IPL lookups.


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

Would the serials on the same stickers that are below the body numbers help at all? 

The mower I picked up has a barcode sticker on what appears to be the block, but it's somewhat worn, so whatever numbers that will be hard to make out. My other one has no such sticker.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe this model number will help you find the engine numbers.

Briggs and Stratton Engine Model Number and Serial Number Locations


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting that link AVB. I'll double check if anything is stamped above the plug on the cover. I was picturing a riveted on plate or something on the sides or back.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

On cover tins like this one location 3 numbers can be covered by the plastic trim covers. I have have had to press the plastic trim out the way to read the numbers on some engines. They can also be barely legible sometimes. If an OHV engine the numbers are usually stamped on the valve cover tin. 

You might be wondering why these number so important to have. You need them to get the correct parts and repair info for your engine. You just can't swap parts usually they the same or a superceded part.


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

They were up under the plastic above the plugs.

The 11A-084E729 is:

*10M962 0285 B1*

The 11B-084E752 is:

*10G902 0217 B1*


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay the 10G902-0217-B1 probably has a bad diaphragm gasket between the carburetor and the fuel tank. THis diaphargm gasket is the fuel pump for the carburetor. I don't how you be able to transfer an air one to the other since this has an internal governor and don't used an air vane governor.

As for the 10M962-0285-B1 I not able find it listed anywhere; not even on the Briggs Power Site. I even tried searching using just the type number or just the model number neither worked.


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

With the 10G902-0217-B1, the diaphragm you speak of, is it just a rubber diaphragm that covers an opening? I remember old mechanical fuel pumps for car engines were basically a thin rubber disc that was sandwiched around the circumference, and that rubber would eventually fail. Is this a similar set up on these?


On the 10M962-0285-B1, only 2 digits that were questionable were the "M" and the "B". The "M" might be an "H", although it turns down for center bar so most likely an "M". The "B" has a light striking on outer edges resembling an "E" or possibly an "8".

I took a bunch of pics as it's easier to see on a big screen, but between the rust and light striking of the tool die, even with pics it's hard to make out.

Visually though, both engines are basically identical and both are 4.5hp. Carbs appear the same too from the outer appearance, but at least the one is definitely verified. I appreciate the help very much. Will pull carbs and inspect.

Where's the best place to get a new carb fuel diaphragm? Is that something a chain store like Lowe's would carry? Or should I try a lawn mower shop?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can order directly from B&S. 

Illustrated Parts Lists


----------



## WillyWick (Nov 9, 2015)

The 2nd mower was actually Model #10H902-0285-E1. Shouldn't have relied on my phone's camera.

What was odd was B&S site wasn't returning anything for it, but searching for 10H902-0285 on google did bring it up.

Thanks again for the help and links guys. Didn't realize B&S offered parts directly nor the fact they offered so many variants of basically the same thing.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

_On the 10H902-0285-E1 it does show up on the Power Portal Site. As the carburetor diaphragms they are the same on both engines. The Briggs pn 795083 is available in aftermarket from Stens. Their pn is 520-175. When installing the diaphragm don't over tighten the carburetor mounting screws as you can warp the carburetor base.

The good thing about these carburetors they are some of simplest to work on. They seldom give problems beyond the diaphragm and primer bulb. Most IPLs will show a filter screen but most don't even have these screens installed from the factory as depend on the fuel pickup screen to do the job.

For those that only repair an engine or two yearly it better go through a local shop if one is close by as shipping on a 3.40 part can be can more than the part and the local shop usually charge the same list price as Briggs does or at least I do. Another benefits are you get your parts faster as most online sites takes about to deliver parts and your supporting a local shop which help the local community.

Now for larger orders it does pay to shop around sometimes. As in my case there is no one close so I need to order about everything. For me the closest shop that stocks parts is over 20 miles one way and even then they need order most items I need. 

With me being in the repair business and I now got a good vendor that gives my shop a decent discount off the Briggs list price; although, the 9.50 shipping charge on small orders does get expensive fast. This why I try to stock things that I use commonly and combine part orders whenever I can. Sometimes I pay list on some parts as it cheaper from a vendor that I needing order parts from and save on shipping charges which I pass along to the customers.

As for the all the variants that why model and type numbers are so important when looking at these engines.Most times it is things that are needed to meet a particular OEM manufacture specs.
_


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Living 50 miles from the nearest town with even a Wal-Mart in it. I get a lot of parts through Amazon. If you have some others things in mind that need ordered, you can lump them and get an order over $35, which gives you free shipping and the ability to include "ad-on" items too. Though Amazon says that the free shipping takes 5-9 days, I oftentimes get the parts in three days. 

Recently, they put up a new Tractor Supply within 20 miles of me but they rarely have the parts I need. They can, of course, order them but they get in no sooner than I can get them myself and usually cost more. The part listed above is $5.55 at Tractor Supply and $3.30 at Amazon.

Amazon.com: 795083


----------

